# Is it safe to turn my seat post around?



## kewlnitrox (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi, I ride a 2005 CR1 in Triathlons and I am currently using a Thompson Elite zero offset seatpost (31.6mm diameter). I have been trying to find a slick forward off set seatpost like the Profile Design FFC, but they all seem to come in only 27.2mm diameter. 

I need to move just 1cm or so nearer to my handle bar, so I am thinking - is it safe to just get a setback seatpost and flip it around so I seat a little more forward?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Safety vs. feasibility*



kewlnitrox said:


> Hi, I ride a 2005 CR1 in Triathlons and I am currently using a Thompson Elite zero offset seatpost (31.6mm diameter). I have been trying to find a slick forward off set seatpost like the Profile Design FFC, but they all seem to come in only 27.2mm diameter.
> 
> I need to move just 1cm or so nearer to my handle bar, so I am thinking - is it safe to just get a setback seatpost and flip it around so I seat a little more forward?


It is safe, but it might not work. Some posts don't have the angle adjustability to allow them to work in when reversed. As long as you can get the desired seat angle, safety is not a concern.


----------



## havnmonkey (Jun 21, 2008)

I've seen mention of reversing Thomson's for a mote TT/Tri setup... go ahead and try it, let us know!


----------



## kewlnitrox (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks guys, this is the 2nd time I have heard of reversing a Thompson setback seat post, so I think I will give it a try and report in.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I've seen it in person- looks funny, but seemed to work with no problem.


----------



## Francesco (Dec 14, 2004)

*No problem...*

...I run my TT bike with this setup (turned Thompson setback post), and have no issues. You may also find a shim to install the FF post, saw it advertised somewhere.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a kinked (setback) Thomson Elite post (kink -10 degrees) which is designed to solve this problem. The clamp stays in same position and is clearly labelled as "front" but you simply turn the post itself around to get more seat-forward position. My post is 27.2mm but it comes in other sizes too:

http://www.lhthomson.com/elite_sizes.asp

SP-E110SB * 31.6 x 287mm 16mm SB 194 grams $ 89.95 
SP-E109SB * 31.6 x 367mm 16mm SB 223 grams $ 89.95 
SP-E116SB * 31.6 x 410mm 16mm SB 247 grams $ 89.95 

Great post, btw.


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

*Thomson says its ok.*

This is taken directly from the Thomson website ( www.lhthomson.com/elite_faq.htm )

Q - Can a setback seatpost be turned around and used as a "set forward" seatpost? 
A - Yes, the setback seatpost can be used as a set forward seatpost. No modifications are necessary. The forward direction or set forward works well for converting road bikes into triathlon bikes.

------snip-------

What it doesnt say is whether that was just for the Thomson Elite or if you could do that with both the Elite and the Masterpiece. It seems implied to me that it would be for both though.

FWIW I have used a Thomson Masterpiece setback post in the set-forward position on a road bike (when experimenting with different forward seating positions and stem lengths) and it seemed to work fine, but I only put in maybe 20 miles like this.


----------

